# Snowy & Crystal Got Hired!



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I just hired them to look CUTE to attract other pup-mommies&daddies! They signed their Paw-Contract to work for me for the soon coming big day. Let me introduce you to them first so that you can make your own judgment to the cuteness factor: pass it? fail it? we'll find out! 

Here they are today! Not in their best neat looking day. They had a wild run in the garden, played "chase the kitty" with my brother's Romeo, and lots of fetch game, swimming was close, but GLAD that they didn't act deff when I called out: "NO!", so stayed dry-messy. Nevertheless, I snapped their pictures right after their garden time! 

Monster Snowy, small in size, but confident in act!









Crystal, small in size, sweet in act, can suddenly turn into a kissing monster









I think they are up for the task given to them for the next big dog show here. 

KatkootaToonz is going Public :yahoo: In other words, tones of other dog lovers will know that they can get a cartoon of their own pups. Snowy & Crystal will help tell people about it to give other fluffs the chance to also have 'Toonz of their own :wub: 

I will find out if I hired expert-fluffs on that day ^_^

I thank SM for giving me the chance to practice my hand at drawing on a mouse tones of super cute fluffs :wub::chili: I'm not stopping here, will keep on KatkootaToonzing SM fluffs for fun because that is one of the things that I enjoy doing :chili:
Here is my latest for fun 'Toonz









and i am sooooooo looking forward to the coming super fun show:chili:

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer::cheer: Kat - HOW EXCITING -- for all three of you. I think your first business decision, hiring Snowy and Crystal was brilliant.:wub::wub: I can't imagine better Barks-persons for KatkootaToonz.:chili::chili:
Are you going to have their pix next to your toonz of them in your advertising? So when's the next big dog show? Did you take a booth? This is soooooo kool I think you'll have so much work that you won't know how to get it all done. :thumbsup: Make sure that you charge enough for it to be worthwhile. Your time and talent is worth a lot GOOD LUCK.:Good luck:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I think you hired two of the cutest workers ever! ...Good Luck!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW CONGRATULATIONS KAT!!!!! I am sure you will be very successful with your venture and Crystal and Snowy will be a big help, though your toons can stand a lone because they are so great. We still cherish the one you made of Aolani


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww that is so exciting!!! I would definitely put the "real" pics of the doggies next to your Toonz for sure like Donna asked. Like your drawings are good in itself, but when you see the original photo you drew it from, its amazing!!! I think that would defintely encourage people even more. If you need permission to use the original photo when you display your art...you got mine!!

Good luck with everything and keep us posted! :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Great job on Josey!!! I love that little girl :wub:

And Good luck on your newest venture!!!! Can't wait to hear how Snowy and Crystal do!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kat, That is so exciting!!!!!!!:thumbsup:. I know Snowy and Crystal will live up to their job contract and help bring you tons of customers :chili:. Tell us how you are going to do this (all the questions Sue asked).arty::Flowers 2: :you rock:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh kat ,, u couldnt have picked two better models !! too too cute .. but yes i also agree ur artwork sells itself .. i love the fluffs u have drawn and how the drawings look so real !!! ur awesome n u have true talent!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:rockon: Kat WOW what a wonderful idea.. And I love the picture of Crystal... like "I am cute but I play hard!!" arty: So excited fro you and know it will do well for you. My mom was a cartoonist and portrait painter..


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay!!!!! you have two experts there, so no problem at all :chili::chili: have fun with it Kat :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - if you need to or want to use any of the Toonz you made of our "kids" I know for one I would be perfectly fine if you use Tyler's Toonz and picture to help promote your biz.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

You've certainly hired the right help. I'm betting Katkoota Toonz will be a hugh success.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Kat. I'm sure your new venture will be pawsitively successful. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox

I'd love to be your first customer with my 3 girls. Please let me know.
xoxoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

First -- I love, love, love the drawing of Josey. Adorable!!!:aktion033:

Next -- Snowy and Crystal are the PERFECT cuteness factor to promote your new business venture. How could anyone ever resist them. :wub::wub:

I'm so proud of you for going forward with this idea. You're very talented and I think this venture will be a winner. Congratulations and best of luck. Keep us posted on your success.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations Kat!!!! :chili::chili::chili: I know you will be a big success at the show and will continue to just take this little baby and grow and grow with it! Snowy and Crystal will attract so much business with their extra high cuteness and sweetness factors! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Thank you again for drawing Josey! You are very talented and creative!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

How exciting!!  best of luck with your new business!

Snowy and Crystal are so adorable :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh you couldn't have hired better fluffs for the job!! Their cuteness factor is beyond anything that can even be registered. :wub:

Congrats on your new adventure!! How exciting!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Wow, Kat, congratulations on your new endeavor. you've hired the cutest models around. I know that you'll do very well with your drawings.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Kat!! You are now an entrepreneur and the owner of a start-up business hehe how awesome is that?!?!  with two cutest fluffy models too!! Best of luck to you :thmbup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!! You have a great idea for a business!!! Good luck!! I know you'll do great .. esp. with S & C on the payroll!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh thanks so much for the good wishes, guys! This will be SO MUCH FUN:chili: and I think that if not for SM's encouragement, adorable fluffs to have fun while drawing, I wouldn't be thinking of cartooning others' fluffs ^_^ so a big thank you to you!


Snowbody said:


> :cheer::cheer: Kat - HOW EXCITING -- for all three of you. I think your first business decision, hiring Snowy and Crystal was brilliant.:wub::wub: I can't imagine better Barks-persons for KatkootaToonz.:chili::chili:
> Are you going to have their pix next to your toonz of them in your advertising? So when's the next big dog show? Did you take a booth? This is soooooo kool I think you'll have so much work that you won't know how to get it all done. :thumbsup: Make sure that you charge enough for it to be worthwhile. Your time and talent is worth a lot GOOD LUCK.:Good luck:


awesome Sue, thanks! I am soooo excited!!! it would be FUN. The show is in 4 February. Knowing this show that is held once every year, I tell ya, there will be TONES and TONES of pooches :chili:Yes, I will have my own small spot  I thought of displaying S&C's cartoons (next to their own real pictures), but I think I will also add a few more real pictures next to the rest of the drawings. I will contact few people who I already drew 'Toonz for, this weekend to see if it is ok for me to use their pups' real pictures for display next to my little drawing that I drew. Gosh I drew so many, but i think I will display few. The main purpose is just so that they can get an idea of my type of cartoon. I think I will have a BLAST!!! I know that Snowy, Crystal and I will be busy, BUT busy having fun ^_^
haha even if there are MANY to draw, it will still be so much fun. Prices will vary with the sizes of the drawing  
if I made enough, I will for sure get the digital tablet he next day ^_^ WOHOO!! I know that it will take me some times to get used to a digital tablet because my hand already feels comfortable drawing on just a mouse, but I know that once my hand gets used to the tablet, then it will be MORE comfortable to draw  i am sure it will give my hand more freedom!



Johita said:


> WOW CONGRATULATIONS KAT!!!!! I am sure you will be very successful with your venture and Crystal and Snowy will be a big help, though your toons can stand a lone because they are so great. We still cherish the one you made of Aolani


awwwwh Aolani's drawing is one of the coolest B) I love his shades and the stylish bone chain ^_^ Really happy that you still love it (hugs)



SugarBob62 said:


> Awww that is so exciting!!! I would definitely put the "real" pics of the doggies next to your Toonz for sure like Donna asked. Like your drawings are good in itself, but when you see the original photo you drew it from, its amazing!!! I think that would defintely encourage people even more. If you need permission to use the original photo when you display your art...you got mine!!
> 
> Good luck with everything and keep us posted! :chili:


Awwh thank you Amanda, I had the initial plan of displaying S&C's 'Toonz next to their real photos so that people can see the style/type of cartoon I can draw. Now I am thinking to contact few others who already have a 'Toonz this weekend to see if I can display the real photos of theirs. awwwh I will add Nelson's photo next to the KatkootaToonz. I will only have to add the logo next to that 'Toonz of Nelson. I remember that I didn't have a logo back then when I drew it. thank you, pal (hugs)



The A Team said:


> Great job on Josey!!! I love that little girl :wub:
> 
> And Good luck on your newest venture!!!! Can't wait to hear how Snowy and Crystal do!!! :aktion033:


well Pat, YOU were one of the people who gave me the idea :wub: thank you so much, my friend.

I will let you know how will they do ^_^ 




Maisie and Me said:


> Kat, That is so exciting!!!!!!!:thumbsup:. I know Snowy and Crystal will live up to their job contract and help bring you tons of customers Tell us how you are going to do this (all the questions Sue asked).arty::Flowers 2: :you rock:


It is so exciting Michelle :biggrin: I answered the questions above, my friend (hugs)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It is so exciting Michelle  I answered the questions above, my friend (hugs)



uniquelovdolce said:


> oh kat ,, u couldnt have picked two better models !! !


For the last couple of year, they's been promoting the maltese breed in Youtube without me actually intending or meaning to or even noticing :blush: until I realized that many ended up with a maltese after meeting S&C! Not sure if promoting the breed is a good thing, but what I am sure of is that, these two monsters of mine are good at grabbing the attention:wub::wub:!



silverhaven said:


> have fun with it Kat :thumbsup: :biggrin:


I'm sure that I'm gonna have a blast with it, Maureen :wub:



Snowbody said:


> Kat - if you need to or want to use any of the Toonz you made of our "kids" I know for one I would be perfectly fine if you use Tyler's Toonz and picture to help promote your biz.


awwh thanks Sue...will add it for display for sure:wub:



KAG said:


> I'd love to be your first customer with my 3 girls. Please let me know.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoo


awwh Kerry....I say you can be my first International customer :chili: but let me set a site for the 'Toonz first (which I plan to do after the show)..then will get to you soon :wub:



Lacie's Mom said:


> First -- I love, love, love the drawing of Josey. Adorable!!!:aktion033:
> 
> Next -- Snowy and Crystal are the PERFECT cuteness factor to promote your new business venture. How could anyone ever resist them. :wub::wub:
> 
> I'm so proud of you for going forward with this idea. You're very talented and I think this venture will be a winner. Congratulations and best of luck. Keep us posted on your success.


now Lynn, you know that YOU were one of these poeple who gave me the idea AND encouraged me to go forward with it :chili: I don't think I would have been doing that without SM's enjoyment to view the little drawings. so thanks to you and everyone here. xoxo 



suzimalteselover said:


> Thank you again for drawing Josey! You are very talented and creative!!! :aktion033:


awwh sweet Suzi you will for sure be one of the people i will contact soon (this weekend) to ask for permission to use Josey's real picture for display next to the little 'Toonz that I made for her :wub:



yeagerbum said:


> You are now an entrepreneur and the owner of a start-up business hehe how awesome is that?!?!


LOL Sarah, can you imagine :w00t:
I did not see this coming, but for sure AWESOME! 



k/c mom said:


> Wow!! *You have a great idea for a business*!!! Good luck!! I know you'll do great .. esp. with S & C on the payroll!!


awwh thanks dear Sher, I can't take credit for the idea because it was many other people who suggested that idea. SM was the place were I first read the idea from. 

hugs
Kat


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

When it comes to cuteness you hired the right two:wub:...Now I'm just wondering how much your paying them?:HistericalSmiley:T think it's fantastic your going public. I'm so excited for you Kat, I just know you will have tons of customers. :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> When it comes to cuteness you hired the right two:wub:...*Now I'm just wondering how much your paying them?*:HistericalSmiley:T think it's fantastic your going public. I'm so excited for you Kat, I just know you will have tons of customers. :chili:


:HistericalSmiley: thank God that their interests for pay back is something I can easily afford:HistericalSmiley:
Both snowy and crystal ask for very long -- and I mean it VERY long game of fetching the squeaky toys (the colorful ones with these different faces):w00t: Mary, u should just see them in action. They go crazy over these, and don't seem to want to stop. A few minutes ago, we just got done with another round of fetch. If I don't take the squeaky toy away, they won't stop. Just asks me to throw and throw. Two of these toys with faces lost their squeaks (despite the fact that I try my best to take care of their toys) :w00t: there are 4 more that weren't destroyed by the monsters yet. I don't want them to destroy them because they really love them so much and always ask for long games of fetch. The store next door said that the next stock of these are coming in Feb. I will get them a couple new ones and few for their fluffy-friends:chili:

Awwh thank u so much for your wishes dear Mary 
Hugs 
Kat


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> awwwwh Aolani's drawing is one of the coolest B) I love his shades and the stylish bone chain ^_^ Really happy that you still love it (hugs)


 
Kat, I also wanted to add that if you want to use the original pic with your toonz I am fine with that too. Good luck my friend!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> Kat, I also wanted to add that if you want to use the original pic with your toonz I am fine with that too. Good luck my friend!


:chili::chili::chili: I'll do that, yaay people will be able to see the real cool cutie behind that 'Toonz :wub:
Thank u so much, pal
Hugs
Kat


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

awesome Kat, how exciting!!:chili::chili::chili:
cant think of 2 better or cuter little workers!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I think you have possibly hired the best.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What a wonderful idea, Kat! I'm sure you'll be very successful with it because you have two experts with you! 

All the best, success and good luck! 
:Good luck:
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW KAT!!!! I didn't realize you were taking your famous Kat toonz pics to the next level!!!!! I think it's safe to say that we all love seeing your awesome drawings!!!!

And S&C are the cutest, most perfect employees to help you with your new journey! Congrats and good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just realized the show is Feb 4 - that's right around the corner. :w00t::aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mfa said:


> awesome Kat, how exciting!!:chili::chili::chili:
> cant think of 2 better or cuter little workers!!:wub::wub:





Kara said:


> I think you have possibly hired the best.





Alexa said:


> What a wonderful idea, Kat! I'm sure you'll be very successful with it because you have two experts with you!
> 
> All the best, success and good luck!
> :Good luck:
> Alexandra :wub:





mom2bijou said:


> WOW KAT!!!! I didn't realize you were taking your famous Kat toonz pics to the next level!!!!! I think it's safe to say that we all love seeing your awesome drawings!!!!
> 
> And S&C are the cutest, most perfect employees to help you with your new journey! Congrats and good luck!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much for the good wishes, pals  the malts say that, as always, they wont let me down :wub: and we three are gonna have lots of fun.
We luv ya all ^_^



Snowbody said:


> I just realized the show is Feb 4 - that's right around the corner. :w00t::aktion033:


This coming Friday :w00t: the clock is ticking:chili:
(((hugs)))


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Excellent choice to hire Snowy and Crystal:wub:...Kat your drawings are so amazing and you do not know how happy Rocky and I are that you are taking your talent further. I love the drawing of Cosy...she's so cute. :Happy_Dance:

Good luck and I hope you are very successful with it...in fact, I know you will be! :chili: Snowy and Crystal will make it easier for you...how can anyone resist them? :tender:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Just wanted to update (don't know if any would be interested in learning about the update on this). 

Last Friday was a a freaking AWESOME and FUN day for me and the malts!!!!! Weekends here are Friday and Saturday, so the FULL day on Friday was spent at the show, introducing KatkootaToonz, meeting tones of super adorable pooches and receiving tones of interested pup owners to have a 'Toonz of their pups!! The monsters of mine were SPOT ON!!!! They passed their marketing/advertising skills with flying colors. I received the interests on the 'Toonz, still receiving photos and still drawing more lol but for sure happy for that and enjoying it


----------

